# Logic geht nicht



## Danizio (21. August 2004)

Hallo
hab ein sehr schlimmes Problem und zwar geht mein Logic 5 nicht.
Hab es installiert und den Audiotreiber ausgewählt (Direkt Sound) und neu gestartet. Danach hat er dann das Programm geschlossen weil mein Rechner das hier nicht finden kann: PC AV.EASI Direkt Sound (Direkt Show Plug-ins Init).
Bitte helft mir
Danke DAnizio


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (21. August 2004)

mein erster gang würde mich gleich zum support von native führen.
Warst du da schon ?


----------



## Danizio (22. August 2004)

Also das Problem hab ich jetzt schon gelöst.
Ich durfte bei PC/AV kein Häckchen in den Optionen setzten.
Aber nun ein weiters.
Wenn ich mir z.B. ein Demosong anhören will spielt er diesen zwar ab, aber ich kann nichts hören( es sind auch alle Effecte inaktiv)
Und nein ich hab noch nicht um Hilfe gefragt,weil ich bei den schon oft nachgefragt hab aber das nie was gebracht hat. Und wenn man ein mal enttäuscht wurde bleib das auch meist so 
Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. August 2004)

Also IRGEND ein Audiodevice musst du schon  anhaken in den Treiberoptions.Das klang grade so nach " alle Haken raus, dann gehts, aber nun hör ich nix mehr". Logic muss ja wissen welchen Treiber es für die Soundausgabe benutzen soll. Was für eine Soundkarte hast du denn drin? Kann die ASIO ? Dann solltest du das auch wählen.
Ich hab übrigens schon gehört, dass Logic, wenn es mal ungluecklick abraucht, irgendwie eine Datei "kaputt" macht weil noch nicht fertig geschrieben oderso.. und dann zickt Logic beim Start rum. Ob das so ist kann ich nicht bestätigen. Aber Logic nochmal drueber/neu installieren sollte da helfen "sagt man".

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (26. August 2004)

soeben gefunden
  

Klick den Smilie


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. August 2004)

Na so ein Zufall.. hehe.. langsam wirbst du hier die ganzen Kunden ab      

Ist aber auch ne ECHt gute Seite finde ich !  ;-)


----------



## Danizio (27. August 2004)

Ja das hab ic´h jetzt auch schon geklärt... 
Aber wie es so ist damit ich endlich mal anfangen kann....ihr wisst  
Also fang ich mal an
Wenn ich im Mixer bin und auf den Button geh wo man normalerweise Plugs einfügen kann, reagiert der nicht. Er öffnet quasi nicht das Fenster wo mir dann die verschiedenen Effekte und Generatoren zur auswahl gestellt werden.
Hab schon mein Musiklehrer gefragt und der meinte ich soll gucken ob die plugs überhaupt im richtigen Ordner sind. Kann das daran liegenwie kann mein Problem nun endgültig beheben



MfG nizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (31. August 2004)

Ich glaube, das passiert auch so, wenn kein Treiber gewählt ist, sprich, wenn Logic garkeine Sounds "machen" kann, dann stellt es die Option Plugins und Instruments auszuwaehlen auchnicht zur Verfügung. Ich würde nochmal die Audiotreiber checken.

Was für Hardware hast du denn?


----------



## Danizio (2. September 2004)

Ja also die Demosongs gehen ja ohne Probleme und Midi´s kann ich auch anhören.... 
nur leider öffnet sich das Fenster halt nicht.
Und soweit wie das in meinem Grätemanager steht hab ich ne VIA AC´97 Soundkarte.
Weiß auch net ob die so sonderlich gut is,glaub aber nicht.Is halt ne Standartkarte
thx for help Sprallicious


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. September 2004)

Ja das ist ein Standardsoundchip.

Probier doch mal diesen Treiber hier : Asio4All 

Hab schon viel gutes gehört.
Damit haste dann niedrigere Latenz und evtl klappts damit. Du musst dann natuerlich unter Treiber (2. Reiter in den Settings) ASIO anhaken und diesen "wuschels ASIO Driver" oder wie er heisst. auswählen.
Der Treiber funktioniert mit AC97. Geht nämlich mit meinem Laptop auch 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Danizio (8. September 2004)

Yo 
Danke; werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
   ;-)



Nizio


----------



## Danizio (8. September 2004)

Also den treiber hab ich jetzt installiert und Logic auf ASIO umgestellt und treiber ausgewählt, aber das Problem ist immer noch nicht behoben 
Vielleicht liegts ja auch an meinem PC der mit Logic einfach nicht klarkommt... 

Cu


----------



## BeaTBoxX (8. September 2004)

Welches OS verwendest du?
Win XP ?


----------



## Danizio (8. September 2004)

Ich benutze Windows ME. 
Meinst du das das mit meinem Betriebssystem zusammen hängt?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (8. September 2004)

Hm. weiss nicht.. also auf Win 2000 bei mir läuft es einwandfrei (auch auf dem laptop wie gesagt)

Und bei Win XP Usern hab ich nen Bekannten der ein ähnliches Prob hatte.. aber leider auch keine Lösung dafuer :/


----------



## Danizio (9. September 2004)

hmmm na Ok 
dann danke ich dir für deine ständigen Bemühungen  
Muss dann halt warten bis neue Rechner kommt 

cu


----------

